# A 2016 with 120k miles !!??



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

May be it is just me, I always actively look for car deals despite that I am not in the market.










How is this even possible? It is hilarious that my 2004 LS 430 has not even reached 120k miles yet &#128560;. Other than the absence of adaptive variable air suspension (which is a blessing actually) and being a year newer but 3 folds the mileage, this car is almost identical to my 2015.

No maintenance history is available. Nobody is going to buy a newer car with such a mileage and unknown history; not to mention the price tag. Compared with this car, my 2015 could be one of the greatest deals of the century &#129395;.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

A 2016 could have been bought and driven since 2015. Which could almost be 5 years. That's only 24-30k miles a year.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This looks like an excellent deal depending on its history. Car deals are probably going to get even better for the next several months.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Full time taxi use can exceed 80 miles/year...

There is a right price for almost anything! Absent Maintence records not a deal breaker for everyone... plus its a toyota...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Too expensive ... you can get better deals with less miles.
Uber driver had a 2016 Nissan Altima with over 325,000 miles.😆 He was just breaking in the Altima 😉


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> This looks like an excellent deal depending on its history. Car deals are probably going to get even better for the next several months.


I have an almost exactly the same car that was bought last year as a CPO with 37k miles on the clock. It costed about $40k with all taxes and fees included. Modern cars are much less reliable regardless of the manufacturer because of more built-in technologies. Technologies are designed to fail in my opinion.

Without the maintenance history, I am more inclined to believe that the car was abused. Besides, carmax often sell their cars with the box 'as it is' checked as with most dealers. The future owner may actually end up putting thousands in repair.

I think dealers are already desperate in car sales. The picture below was taken a few days ago when I drove past an Audi dealer. A $25k discount for a brand new A8 model of last year. It sounds too good to be true. German cars are definitely a no for me. Imagine after 3 years of ownership when the car has started to become an endless money pit.....










@doyousensehumor Toyota is known to make reliable cars; there is no question about that. However, they will eventually fail without proper maintenance. This is why I do not recommend exchange students to buy any car with a history of multiple owners, particularly those from exchange visitors. Most of them only stay here for a year or two. What is the odd that they would invest $ in maintenance?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I have an almost exactly the same car that was bought last year as a CPO with 37k miles on the clock. It costed about $40k with all taxes and fees included. Modern cars are much less reliable regardless of the manufacturer because of more built-in technologies. Technologies are designed to fail in my opinion.
> 
> Without the maintenance history, I am more inclined to believe that the car was abused. Besides, carmax often sell their cars with the box 'as it is' checked as with most dealers. The future owner may actually end up putting thousands in repair.
> 
> ...


I would stay away from Carmax. If I were you I would continue to shop around for a few months as I think prices will continue to decline. I have bought used CPO single owner Lexus's with 50k-75k miles for $30k-$35k and been very happy with the performance.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> May be it is just me, I always actively look for car deals despite that I am not in the market.
> 
> View attachment 440035
> 
> ...


How is it possible? To go 123k in 4 or 4.5 years? That is standard mileage for RS. It is 30k used in a year. It is 85 miles per day.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I drive 60k miles a year in my Prius 
My 2019 has 100k miles almost to 120k


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

$30000 seems a lot for any used car with 130000 miles although it does probably have another 300000 miles left in it. So maybe it’s fair

I started rideshare Dec 2017; so just over 2 years. In that time I’ve driven it over 150000 miles so 130000 miles doesn’t seem crazy to me for a 2016


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@MyJessicaLS430, what do you mean no service records? I just went to my Lexus Drivers account, which I'm sure you also have, and checked the service history and it's all there. Made a PDF of it, but can't seem to figure out how to post one here. Or if it's even possible... &#129335;‍♂

Looks like that thing was taken into use in February 2016 and has been at the dealer every 5-10K miles.

But anyway..., if service records is what someone wants or needs, they're there. Doesn't seem to have needed anything out of the ordinary yet.

If I was in the market for that year LS460, I'd probably give it a closer look. I wouldn't be afraid of the miles. I refuse to do business with Carmax, though. Just a personal preference of mine.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> @MyJessicaLS430, what do you mean no service records? I just went to my Lexus Drivers account, which I'm sure you also have, and checked the service history and it's all there. Made a PDF of it, but can't seem to figure out how to post one here. Or if it's even possible... &#129335;‍♂
> 
> Looks like that thing was taken into use in February 2016 and has been at the dealer every 5-10K miles.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with Carmax but I know they have their own repair and service facilities and had the impression that they issued their own warranty to the cars they sell. Their prices in turn do seem to be higher. They claim to be a cut above other used car dealers. Perhaps the closest competition might be Carvana with their warranty or a brand dealership certified cars.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Sorry everyone I have not made my words clear. Such odometer reading seems to be quite high, at least to me; assuming that the vehicle is only for 'personal use'. May I ask a question for full-time drivers? Do you have enough profit after factoring the need of car replacement every 2-3 years? @Nina2 I presume you bought your Prius new. With the miles you have put your car, will you have a 'fair' trade in when your vehicle reach the 300k mark? I don't mean any offense and my question is simply based on curiosity.

@1.5xorbust 
My car is almost identical to the one in the advertisement &#128514;. I have recently driven a LS 500 as mentioned in a previous post of mine. While the aggressive design is phenomenal, the cabin looks too 'modern' to me. Besides, it doesn't drive like a LS anymore with the added sporty feature. My opinion is that LS 430 is the best vehicle Lexus has ever made (ride quality & reliability). This is why I have never thought of trading in my 2004. Anyway, below is a side-to-side comparison between my 2015 460L and 500.










Satin cashmere is the most gorgeous colour ever and it makes a perfect combination with 500. If I were to have another LS, I will need the car to have the satin cashmere paint and come with the executive package. Paying off my 460L in a year was such nightmare. Imagine to have instant noodles every day, 5 days a week for 12 months! Awww. Not again &#129398;&#129398;.

@TomTheAnt It seems now you have to add the vehicle to 'my garage' to view its history. I remember I used to simply click 'Service history' followed by inputting the VIN number. Sorry for the misleading information.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

All I see is the ugly debt.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Way overpriced. I have seen 2016 Audi A6's with less than 80,000 miles on them for $18,000-25000 that could be used for Uber Black.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry everyone I have not made my words clear. Such odometer reading seems to be quite high, at least to me; assuming that the vehicle is only for 'personal use'. May I ask a question for full-time drivers? Do you have enough profit after factoring the need of car replacement every 2-3 years? @Nina2 I presume you bought your Prius new. With the miles you have put your car, will you have a 'fair' trade in when your vehicle reach the 300k mark? I don't mean any offense and my question is simply based on curiosity.
> 
> @1.5xorbust
> My car is almost identical to the one in the advertisement &#128514;. I have recently driven a LS 500 as mentioned in a previous post of mine. While the aggressive design is phenomenal, the cabin looks too 'modern' to me. Besides, it doesn't drive like a LS anymore with the added sporty feature. My opinion is that LS 430 is the best vehicle Lexus has ever made (ride quality & reliability). This is why I have never thought of trading in my 2004. Anyway, below is a side-to-side comparison between my 2015 460L and 500.
> ...


I agree that the LS 430 is the best one they've made. I had one for years and loved it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Such odometer reading seems to be quite high, at least to me; assuming that the vehicle is only for 'personal use'. May I ask a question for full-time drivers? Do you have enough profit after factoring the need of car replacement every 2-3 years?
> 
> @Nina2 I presume you bought your Prius new. With the miles you have put your car, will you have a 'fair' trade in when your vehicle reach the 300k mark? I don't mean any offense and my question is simply based on curiosity.


I am a full time driver so I'll take a shot at answering your question. 
If I understand you correctly, you are asking if I have enough "profit" after a few years driving to buy another car. 
First I want to get our terminology right. The car is an "expense"

And yes I make more than enough to cover my expenses. I've detailed my cash flow in other threads. But to answer your question I can put aside 7 cents a mile and have saved $20000 for a new car in 4 years (300000 miles)


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> This looks like an excellent deal depending on its history. Car deals are probably going to get even better for the next several months.


Really?
https://www.autolist.com/lexus-ls+460#vin=JTHBL5EFXE5128880https://www.autolist.com/lexus-ls+460#vin=JTHBL5EF5F5135253


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry everyone I have not made my words clear. Such odometer reading seems to be quite high, at least to me; assuming that the vehicle is only for 'personal use'. May I ask a question for full-time drivers? Do you have enough profit after factoring the need of car replacement every 2-3 years? @Nina2 I presume you bought your Prius new. With the miles you have put your car, will you have a 'fair' trade in when your vehicle reach the 300k mark? I don't mean any offense and my question is simply based on curiosity.
> 
> @1.5xorbust
> My car is almost identical to the one in the advertisement &#128514;. I have recently driven a LS 500 as mentioned in a previous post of mine. While the aggressive design is phenomenal, the cabin looks too 'modern' to me. Besides, it doesn't drive like a LS anymore with the added sporty feature. My opinion is that LS 430 is the best vehicle Lexus has ever made (ride quality & reliability). This is why I have never thought of trading in my 2004. Anyway, below is a side-to-side comparison between my 2015 460L and 500.
> ...


To be personal use the owner had to have been working at a job that demanded a lot of road travel. Salespeople, Merchandisers, and Secret Shoppers all have the high mileage situation. Long commutes. Be that as it may it might as well have been a RS vehicle that is also called a personal vehicle like yours is, and so what really does matter is that those miles are on the car. Unless, and this is unless, someone read km instead of mi on the odometer. i have seen it happen. Look at the mileage on the service histories. Carfax publishes those.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry everyone I have not made my words clear. Such odometer reading seems to be quite high, at least to me; assuming that the vehicle is only for 'personal use'. May I ask a question for full-time drivers? Do you have enough profit after factoring the need of car replacement every 2-3 years? @Nina2 I presume you bought your Prius new. With the miles you have put your car, will you have a 'fair' trade in when your vehicle reach the 300k mark? I don't mean any offense and my question is simply based on curiosity.
> 
> @1.5xorbust
> My car is almost identical to the one in the advertisement &#128514;. I have recently driven a LS 500 as mentioned in a previous post of mine. While the aggressive design is phenomenal, the cabin looks too 'modern' to me. Besides, it doesn't drive like a LS anymore with the added sporty feature. My opinion is that LS 430 is the best vehicle Lexus has ever made (ride quality & reliability). This is why I have never thought of trading in my 2004. Anyway, below is a side-to-side comparison between my 2015 460L and 500.
> ...


A 50 mile commute is 500 miles a week before any other driving. There's quite a few people with long commutes. It might be a rideshare car, but it could just be someone who hits the freeway every day to go to work and drives around or takes trips on the weekend.

I'm in Houston. 25,000 miles on a car per year here without rideshare is pretty common. Higher numbers not as common, but definitely exist. I used to work with a guy whose commute was 63 miles each way.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think they might have rolled back the mileage on that thing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> @TomTheAnt It seems now you have to add the vehicle to 'my garage' to view its history. I remember I used to simply click 'Service history' followed by inputting the VIN number.


I know. The new system is annoying.  I think I have five cars in there even though I haven't owned a Lexus in about three years when I had a 99 LS400. Need to purge some day...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TBone said:


> Way overpriced. I have seen 2016 Audi A6's with less than 80,000 miles on them for $18,000-25000 that could be used for Uber Black.


German luxury car with no warranty? What could possibly go wrong ...


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Upside down written all over that lex. Using for rideshare? Even worse.. while some here will say 25k-30k miles is normal in there state, its actually not. Most states average 10-12k per year.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rich2nyce said:


> Upside down written all over that lex. Using for rideshare? Even worse.. while some here will say 25k-30k miles is normal in there state, its actually not. Most states average 10-12k per year.


every car that is financed is upside down from the day its driven off the lot, This Lexus is for sale. We dont know whether the buyer will finance the purchase or not Upsidedown-ness is not the issue.

It seems to me that there are 2 questions here...

1) is 120000 miles a lot for a quality car that is five years old and the answer is, I think Yes, it is about 2x average. But I dont think its unusual. There was a time I drove 45 miles ( Annapolis Md to Chevy Chase Md) to work; 5 or 6 days a week , A lot of folks have commutes like this, Add a couple miles every weekend doing errands and maybe a road trip summer vacation and 25000 miles a year is easy. and

2) Is $30000 too much to pay for a car with 120000 miles? 
New this is an $80000 car. so if the original owner sells it for $30000 he paid $50000 for 120000 miles or 40 cents a mile, If the buyer pays $30000 and gets another 200000 miles out of it and then gives it away, he is paying 15 cents a mile and if he can push it another 300000 miles his cost is 10 cents a mile If I compare that to my own experience.. I bought a 50000 mile used car for 25000, and by the end of this year Ill have 300000 miles on it.. so my cost will be 10 cents a mile at that point, 10 cents a mile feels about right to me

Cars are so much better than they were years ago At 100000 miles they still have a lot of miles left


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/806946523/overview/
Personally, if I was in the market for something like this, I'd rather buy a NEW one of these. Sure, it doesn't have the same cachet as a Lexus, but it's new. For me it's about peace of mind, knowing the car's history. And, 123,000+ miles, you have to figure that's a lot of fart residue on that seat......

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/798119869/overview/


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Every car financed is not upside down from day one if you put down a substantial down payment. Google it. The national rate is in the 20% range for being upside down. This number is increasing tho.

In answer to original post. No- a 2016 lexus with 120k miles is a no. Could you get 200k more miles out of it, sure but at what cost? In my opinion theres too much risk and not enough reward. Most extended warranties only go up to 150k miles for a reason....


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> May be it is just me, I always actively look for car deals despite that I am not in the market.
> 
> View attachment 440035
> 
> ...


Scotty Kilmer says to stay away from V8 Lexuses and Toyotas unless you have money to burn. 4 cylinder ones are the most reliable and cheap to maintain followed by V6s.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Too expensive ... you can get better deals with less miles.
> Uber driver had a 2016 Nissan Altima with over 325,000 miles.&#128518; He was just breaking in the Altima &#128521;


4th transmission ?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I have an almost exactly the same car that was bought last year as a CPO with 37k miles on the clock. It costed about $40k with all taxes and fees included. Modern cars are much less reliable regardless of the manufacturer because of more built-in technologies. Technologies are designed to fail in my opinion.
> 
> Without the maintenance history, I am more inclined to believe that the car was abused. Besides, carmax often sell their cars with the box 'as it is' checked as with most dealers. The future owner may actually end up putting thousands in repair.
> 
> ...


Does it come with a engine?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

ALWAYS BRING A CARMAX CAR TO A MECHANIC FOR INSPECTION. Their inspections do not mean ANYTHING. CarMax “inspected” my car and meanwhile it had at least one bad coil/plug, leaking water pump which they claimed was a bad radiator cap, unalignment, bad front suspension, bad transmission mount, I could possibly go on. Extreme disservice.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rich2nyce said:


> Every car financed is not upside down from day one if you put down a substantial down payment. Google it. The national rate is in the 20% range for being upside down. This number is increasing tho.
> 
> In answer to original post. No- a 2016 lexus with 120k miles is a no. Could you get 200k more miles out of it, sure but at what cost? In my opinion theres too much risk and not enough reward. Most extended warranties only go up to 150k miles for a reason....


Sure, put enough down and you can avoid the problem with an upside down loan. But the problem is still there. If you total the car or if it's stolen your insurance company will only pay out what it's worth, which will net you less than what you have into the car. Or put another way, you won't have enough to replace it. The solution is to buy gap insurance

the reason extended warranties only go to 150000 miles is that the extended warranty companies know that expensive repairs are usually not necessary before that.

the three most recent cars I've owned all went to over 250000 miles before I decided to replace them rather than fix them. I budget $3500 a year for maintenance and repairs.on my Uber car And when i crossed over 200000 miles I began to do preemptive repairs. (I never did that for personal cars) I replaced the water pump because in my ford a failed water pump can cost a new engine My only criterion is: if I can earn the money back from driving in a reasonable amount of time I'll do it. The water pump (and other work done at the same time) cost me $2200. I can earn that back in 2 weeks so I did it. I'm at 240000 miles now. Next oil change I'm sending out some oil for lab analysis. This will be, I hope, baseline data. Future analysis will tell me everything is still good, or direct my future action. Unless something comes up before, I do some front end work at 300000 miles whether it needs it or not. I expect to get to 500000 milles before I consider replacing the car

my point is Extended warrantees are a waste of money and I wont consider them


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My 2016 Mazda 3 I'm pushing 140k miles now. I might just retire driving people and stick to food. I'll put 1/4 the miles a year on the car making that change!!!


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 4th transmission ?


how about 14th transmission in a Nissan


----------

